# Stylefoul: 'Dripping Tar' sunglasses by Anna ter Haar



## daer0n (May 6, 2008)

Sunglasses. They can hide eye bags, deflect attention away from a bad hair day, and just generally make you feel more glamorous. Oh, and they can make you look like you have tar dripping down your face, if they're these ones by Anna ter Haar. At last, our quest for fashion accessories that will allow us to look like we just ran from a burning building is over.

Source

Appropiate for Halloween, for an everyday wear, NOT!!
Wtf?


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 6, 2008)

*Hate em.*


----------



## monniej (May 6, 2008)

no thank you


----------



## Adrienne (May 6, 2008)

fugly


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 6, 2008)

yuck


----------



## Nick007 (May 6, 2008)

I'm so hot, i melted my sunglasses, ha ha. They are dumb.


----------



## Angels_Decay (May 6, 2008)

LOL id were em if they didn't cost a small fortune (which im sure they do) Since there funny and different... More of a joke shop thing then designer though....strange


----------



## CandyApple (May 6, 2008)

what the......???


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 6, 2008)

hahahahaha!


----------



## love2482 (May 6, 2008)

Those are wierd.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 6, 2008)

Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Karren (May 6, 2008)

That has to be the stupidest thing I have ever seen!! Really! Dumb and ugly.... Why would anyone buy them especially if they are trying to draw attention awa from a bad hair day.. Seems like it would do the opposite!! Lol.

"Look at those glasses!! So what's she hiding??". Hahaha


----------



## entyce08 (May 6, 2008)

umm.........


----------



## Bec688 (May 6, 2008)

Silly, stupid glasses.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 7, 2008)

i just have this urge to snap off one of those dripping parts.


----------



## pinksugar (May 7, 2008)

lol, kind of cool, but I wouldn't wear them


----------



## speedy (May 7, 2008)

What a stupid idea. I certainly have never wanted to look like my sunglasses are melting.


----------



## magosienne (May 7, 2008)

pfff, if i wanted that kind of glasses (i don't they're ugly) i'd just buy a pair for a few euros at the market then use a lighter.


----------

